# Road mining



## kjavanb123 (Jun 14, 2016)

All,

I came accross to this video. This topic was discussed here years ago about PGM mining on the side of roads. He actually tested it. Enjoy and I love people who pursue their ideas and dreams even when the whole world laugh at them.

http://youtu.be/v5GPWJPLcHg

Regards
Kj


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 14, 2016)

It was just discussed in Platinum from freeway dirt..

Dave


----------



## 4metals (Jul 4, 2016)

same video posted here;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=23981
and some more discussion.


----------

